# Steer v. Bull



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

What's the real difference (not literally - I got that) when it comes to having a steer v. a bull? Is there a meat flavor/texture difference? Is there a managability difference? Specifically, I'm looking at Dexters &/or Highlands... Thanks!


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes, meat difference, behavior difference, all that. If you don't need a bull for breeding, don't have one, they can be dangerous.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

About half of the beeves we butcher are bulls. I never notice a difference in the beef taste or texture, but the temperment and management is very different.

Though both can be dangerous, bulls as a rule are *much* more dangerous and unpredictable. If you don't need a bull, please raise a steer for butcher.

We keep Jersey bulls to breed our herd of cows. When we have two years of breeding out of the bull, we eat 'em!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I steer my bull calves at 6 mths and have went longer and the meat to me seems tougher. Its basically the testosterone that does it. I personally dont need 8 bulls running around driving my cows crazy and so it band them after weaning them. much safer and easier on them.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Steers every time for both edibility and management. I don't like bull meat to start with and as Chaty says, who needs x amount of bulls running around the place causing mayhem. They are hard on fences, hard on pasture, can cause problems with neighbours (and your own) heifers and nobody needs the stress when there is an easier way of going about it. I get around to ringing bull calves at about 6 weeks of age or younger when they are still small enough to handle and the procedure isn't so hard on them. 

Alternatively, there is nothing wrong with getting yourselves a heifer either. They don't grow out as big and can be a nuisence factor when they come on heat but they taste every bit as good and some will tell you that they are better. I have often kept heifers as our freezer beast and in fact our next one will be a Jersey/Belgian Blue and she's looking very tasty.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## kgchis (Jan 4, 2006)

I haven't experimented with this myself, but the cattlemen in my area swear steers fill out faster than a bull. Steers are more laid back and don't run around trying to be the "lead bull" or chase cows and heifers as much. This helps them to put on weight quicker and makes them a little fatter (which is where the taste difference comes from).


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Our neighbor used to run several hundred or so and he kept them as bulls till they were pretty good size then he cut them. Said the bull makes a better frame and the steer fills it out.
We band them as calves, much easier.


----------



## Tiffin (Feb 23, 2006)

We had 4 bulls born this year. So far had one castrated at 6 weeks. We sold one to be picked up in Sept. For the first time we are keeping a bull to try using for breeding. He is a very mild mannered 2 months old at this point (Dexter) so hoping this works out. One wrong move and he's in the freezer, ha, ha. I'm going to try to sell the 4th one but figure I don't have much time to sell intact. By the way, we just got back a 2 yo cross Dexter/Jersey heifer that is delicious. Far better than the steer we sent last year.


----------



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

Tiffin said:


> We had 4 bulls born this year. So far had one castrated at 6 weeks. We sold one to be picked up in Sept. For the first time we are keeping a bull to try using for breeding. He is a very mild mannered 2 months old at this point (Dexter) so hoping this works out. One wrong move and he's in the freezer, ha, ha. I'm going to try to sell the 4th one but figure I don't have much time to sell intact. By the way, we just got back a 2 yo cross Dexter/Jersey heifer that is delicious. Far better than the steer we sent last year.




Was she a freemartin?


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know about the taste, but I would NEVER keep a bull around if I didn't need him for breeding. They are a PITA, no matter how you look at them. We just spent most of the morning fixing fence and sorting cows all because of bulls. If I could, I'd can them all. But I cant :~<. Then add in the fact, that they are much more likely to hurt you, and you can see why a steer is better. They can all be dangerous, but none so unpredictable and deadly as a bull can be.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

> One wrong move and he's in the freezer


More like one wrong move and you're in the cooler.


----------



## Tiffin (Feb 23, 2006)

JKB07: No, she wasn't a freemartin. We tried AI five times with no luck and as she was a Dexter cross couldn't see putting anymore money into trying to get her bred. We actually bought three crosses for meat but decided to try breeding. Two took on the first try and have nice calves.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I am thinking of getting a Jersey heifer calf the next time I get one to raise up for the freezer. After all a little bit smaller, maybe even a little bit slower in growth would mean I could raise her up in 2 years instead of 15 months and have 400+ pounds of meat. Maybe the amount would be 350 or so, as I live alone and 400 ponds is way plenty too much ever year and a half.
Even though I maybe spending a little more at the beginning the cost of a heifer calf would be a lot higher then a bull. But it would may pay off in the long run as I would be getting some less in meat. And maybe able to eat it all up instead of running over and having so much on hand at one time.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Plenty of University studies have shown that bulls will gain faster than steers in the early months. 

I leave mine intact now after reading enough to convince me, and cut at 400 lbs. Keep in mind I am selling at #450


----------



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> I am thinking of getting a Jersey heifer calf the next time I get one to raise up for the freezer. After all a little bit smaller, maybe even a little bit slower in growth would mean I could raise her up in 2 years instead of 15 months and have 400+ pounds of meat. Maybe the amount would be 350 or so, as I live alone and 400 ponds is way plenty too much ever year and a half.
> Even though I maybe spending a little more at the beginning the cost of a heifer calf would be a lot higher then a bull. But it would may pay off in the long run as I would be getting some less in meat. And maybe able to eat it all up instead of running over and having so much on hand at one time.



You want to buy a jersey heifer calf for slaughter? Well that might be the crazziest thing I have ever heard.... Atleast I can say "Ive heard it all" and mean it!

JKB


----------



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

Tiffin said:


> JKB07: No, she wasn't a freemartin. We tried AI five times with no luck and as she was a Dexter cross couldn't see putting anymore money into trying to get her bred. We actually bought three crosses for meat but decided to try breeding. Two took on the first try and have nice calves.



Yea, no need to put MORE money into those stubbern ones.... I bet she was good!


JKB


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

JKB07 said:


> You want to buy a jersey heifer calf for slaughter? Well that might be the crazziest thing I have ever heard.... Atleast I can say "Ive heard it all" and mean it! JKB


 Gee I guess you didn't read what Ronnie said in in their post then.
RONNIE:


> Alternatively, there is *nothing wrong with getting yourselves a heifer either.* They don't grow out as big and can be a nuisence factor when they come on heat but they taste every bit as good and some will tell you that they are better.* I have often kept heifers as our freezer beast* and in fact our next one will be a Jersey/Belgian Blue and she's looking very tasty.


----------

